# "Like" feature not working



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Just started last night. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

I just tried to like your post.

Doesn't seem like anything happened.

Wait- it did show up. Just not when I first clicked on it, there seems to be a delay but it works.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Mclane said:


> I just tried to like your post.
> 
> Doesn't seem like anything happened.
> 
> Wait- it did show up. Just not when I first clicked on it, there seems to be a delay but it works.


Okay, I will go back and check posts I tried to like . . .


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

It worked right away just now. You must be magic, Mclane!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Yes, same problem here, using different computers. I click Like, then have to refresh the page for the Like to show up.


----------



## Mclane (Apr 28, 2016)

jld said:


> It worked right away just now. You must be magic, Mclane!


That's what my girlfriend said last night!

:smile2:


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Same thing happened to me,but when I refreshed the page the 'like' was there.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Thank you for reporting the issue to us. Yesterday Tapatalk provided us with a required system update that was deployed on all our sites to allow the app to continue to function with the forum. The installation of this update resulted in the following issues on the forum: 

Double posts
Attachments not showing 
Like function not working
Encoding errors
Edit function not working 

We have received a patch from Tapatalk that should address these issues and have deployed it onto the forum. If you have encountered issues with the site in the past 24 hours please clear your browser cookies and cache and see if the issue persists. If it does please let us know what browser you’re using and any errors you receive. 

Thank you
Lee


----------

